# Old Delta Scroll - What can you tell me about it?



## timjpearson (Jan 4, 2013)

Can you tell me how old it is? Do you know where to find a manual?


----------



## timjpearson (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

I am not the biggest delta fan, but that is a really nice, complete saw. 

You can find all the info about the serial number and year, at Vintage machinery.


----------



## Tilaran (Dec 22, 2012)

Check out the feet on that stand ! Unbelievable. That's back when you could use the words Delta and Quality in the same sentence and not be lying.


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi!
Can tell you only what we know. It was one of the first *great* reduced sized scrollers on the market, still used by many shops today :thumbsup: Craftsman (King Seely?) copied it's general appearance and function and soon afterward, there were two!
We use them both (24"), and they still serve us well.
Since they both utililize 5" pinless blades, you can cut 1/16" wide bandsaw blades to 5", grind off the first 5/8" of teeth on each end and use them for all but you finest cuts (those blades you'll have to buy :thumbdown.
Any questions, ask the forum, or PM us :thumbsup:
Best,
Vinny and Marena


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi!
It's probably post WWII, but was produced through the 1970's :blink:!?! Our's is pre-'70's, maybe 50's.
Best, 
Marena and Vinny

What parts do you need?


----------



## timjpearson (Jan 4, 2013)

Don't need any parts, everything is there and it works. I bought it as part of a larger tool purchase and am just looking to learn more about it.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Change the oil in it. SAE-30 non-detergent. Here's an operating manual from 1952: 24" Scroll Saw . More manuals, photos and info can be found here: VintageMachinery.org I have one very similar to yours, sans the light. Very robust, good cutting scroll saw. Yours appears to be missing the belt guard. Not impossible to find. The above links should prove helpful.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

vinnypatternmaker said:


> Hi!
> 
> Since they both utililize 5" pinless blades, *you can cut 1/16" wide bandsaw blades to 5", grind off the first 5/8" of teeth on each end and use them for all but you finest cuts* (those blades you'll have to buy :thumbdown.
> 
> ...


I have had my 40-440 for years and NEVER even thought of doing that! Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

There is a saw shown in a 1979 product catalog that looks like that but the model number is 40-306 24". If you PM me in a couple of weeks I will scan the four pages and post them or email them to you. My computer is down so I can't scan anything at present.


----------



## timjpearson (Jan 4, 2013)

The model of the motor says R2569. I can't find any reference to it, anywhere. I can't find any other model number.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

I can lead you to the water: http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgIndex/detail.aspx?id=1141


----------



## timjpearson (Jan 4, 2013)

I've been to that site. I still have no idea what model I have. R2569 is the only model number shown on the machine, but it's on the motor.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

timjpearson said:


> I've been to that site. I still have no idea what model I have. R2569 is the only model number shown on the machine, but it's on the motor.


There should be a serial number on the delta tag on the top arm, or possibly on the table tilt badge.

Looks like the SN tag should be on the right side, towards the back of the machine.

It looks to be a 1440. The badges and stand put it right around 1941 (looks like a welded stand).

there are pictures and manufacturers catalogs at that site you can look through.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I can't give you any information on this particular saw, but I didn't want the thread to go by without saying that this saw is gorgeous. A great find. Thanks for sharing the pictures of it.
:thumbsup:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Thats a great saw......i've been watching for one on craigslist for a while.......I just don't know if i'd use it enough.


----------



## Piper (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi, I have one of these in my shop.
In 1964, my wife's uncle's father had a heart attack. His mother placed a bookshelf in front of the cellar door after his death. In 2000, after her death (36 years later) the house was cleaned out. I got the lathe with a piece still chucked up in it, the Craftsman drill press from pre-1940 (about 1937 we figure - when the motor is dated) had a coffee can on it and I can still see the faint outline of the can today, and the jig saw identical to this. I took it apart, but did not need to do much with it.

I called Delta. There was a fellow there who remembered those saws and he was ready to retire. They put him on the phone and he gave me a little lesson. From memory, he told me to look at various parts. Is the lamp plastic or metal? pre 1970's. Is the little compressor metal or plastic? if metal, older. Is the oil fill screw or a spring closed flap lid? Them after we talked about the outside, he asked me if the fiber slide bar inside the oil well was square or round. If square, it was from early 1950's or older. Then asked about the motor. He placed mine at about 1946-1948. During the war (WWII) they were not produced due to the war effort. He told me it could have been pre WWII, but with my story and my uncles age, etc., he placed it post WWII in 1940's. That's not to say he did not buy it used. Mine has no plastic whatsoever. The stand is identical to yours. This thing weighs a ton! I needed my wife to help me put it back onto the stand. 

Mine is totally cleaned up. I wiped it with a rag with carb cleaner which was a mistake, but cleaned the paint to the second layer. I am on a business trip this week, but if you want to see photos of mine, I would be happy to share them when I get back next week. 

The drawback is because it has spring tension, it needs blades with some meat on them. I cannot use tiny blades or spiral blades. For what I use it for, it is great! I really am not a fine scroll sawyer, but for the cheap stuff I do for the kids' fun shapes, it is great. He told me the spring tension goes on them after a lot of use, but should still do a pretty good job. I don't recall if the tension was on or off during the decades of storage with my saw.


----------



## timjpearson (Jan 4, 2013)

It looks like its a pre-1939 Model 1206. There is no serial number.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I buy and sell ww'ing tools as a hobby, as well as keep the ones I like or need.
I've bought 2 of those saws. Nice machines. Paid $50 for 1 and $45 for the other. Both came with the light shown. The light alone can be sold for $65+/-


----------

